# Brass mounted guns........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've always sort of liked the effect of brass hardware on guns, especially when contrasted with walnut. Here a Ruger Blackhawk and a Colt Single Action Army:










The brass backstrap came from an old Colt 1851 Navy that was destroyed.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure does give them a different look.


----------



## logan85 (May 7, 2006)

I think the brass looks great with the blued frame.

L J


----------

